# 2021 build: Leef 3x18650 Halogen flashlight



## chillinn (Sep 20, 2020)

This is the plan, pretty straight forward, hope to start soon to complete by early next year, 

 Lumens Factory Seraph M Series Modular Turbo Head, 
 Tad Customs Halogen G4 bipin socket, 
 Leef 3x18650 from fivemega and 
 4xFM1909, also from fivemega (and many ubercheap 20W 12V G4 halogen bipins from eBay),
 2x 3xKeepPower IMR18650 20A 3500mAh (for about ~38 minutes runtime), and
 z41 in Seraph tail cap

Thinking about the tail switch is giving me issues. 

What is more ideal for the lamp?

1) stock Surefire z41 twisty
2) McClicky
3) zero resistance twisty
4) Judco 10A clicky
5) something else?

I am assuming two things about other switches; first, that there is no way I could acquire an AW softstart, and that a LightSaver Miser can't handle that many amps (though I will probably sacrifice one to find out).

What tail switch should I use? 
Please help me understand what is important for the tail switch in a high amp (5.5A) flashlight.

Thanks all.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 20, 2020)

A twisty tailcap like the Z41 is nearly indestructible. It can handle very large currents. The Seraph switches are rated for 3 Amps if I remember correctly.



chillinn said:


> This is the plan, pretty straight forward, hope to start soon to complete by early next year,
> 
> Lumens Factory Seraph M Series Modular Turbo Head,
> Tad Customs Halogen G4 bipin socket,
> ...


----------



## chillinn (Sep 20, 2020)

325addict said:


> A twisty tailcap like the Z41 is nearly indestructible. It can handle very large currents. The Seraph switches are rated for 3 Amps if I remember correctly.



Thank you! FWIW, I never intended to use a Seraph switch, just the tail cap. But now knowing the stock z41 twisty will be fine, leaning towards that for simplicity, might swap guts into Seraph tail cap eventually... just for aesthetics. z41 were once relatively easily to find, painless to acquire. I need to start watching for a better price than what I'm currently seeing.

Edit: just took another look. I can get the internals of a z41 and an empty Seraph tail cap together for about half the price of a z41. That is so weird. But works for me.


----------



## id30209 (Sep 20, 2020)

Ooooh i lime your plan.
I have also 3x18650 body paired with M6 head and SW02 switch, TadCustoms G4 holder and WA1331 
Need to find one AW so i can use FM1909 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## chillinn (Sep 20, 2020)

You got the sweet tail cap. AW SoftStart do change hands from time to time... not sure I really care. I do not know how long the FM1909 will last, but eBay is full of really inexpensive Chinese G4 halogen bipins. Those not expected to last, but fistfuls are still available for almost nothing. I'm sure they won't have much run-life... but at that price, who cares? I just want to run G4 halogen.

Been reading old Lumens Factory threads. Wow the complaints about the BK anodizing on the LF turbo head. Poor Mark. I just want something that works, and I am pretty pleased the parts are still available. Generally, when in use, you can't really see the flashlight itself, just its beam.


----------



## Greenbean (Sep 21, 2020)

I run a McClicky in a FM tailcap, 
Was told good for up to 5A. 

Running WA1185 though.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 21, 2020)

Greenbean said:


> I run a McClicky in a FM tailcap,
> Was told good for up to 5A.
> 
> Running WA1185 though.



That is my understanding, also. 5A should be fine. McClicky's are nice also because they are easily found and don't cost a fortune. But something inside says to go as low resistance as possible, that would mean twisty zero rez, but I don't know I can find a ZRT. I don't understand why makers such as Oveready will only do limited runs, sell out, make profit, then leave money on the table by not producing more for the demand to have in stock available for sale. I just don't get it. 


I can't remember the specs of WA1185. Does it run on two or three cells?


----------



## RobertMM (Sep 21, 2020)

I bought some of those ubercheap G4 bulbs.

Compared to the Philips I had on my only G4 light, theywere utter crap.
Very yellow, some filaments broken, bent filament posts and so on.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 21, 2020)

RobertMM said:


> I bought some of those ubercheap G4 bulbs.
> 
> Compared to the Philips I had on my only G4 light, theywere utter crap.
> Very yellow, some filaments broken, bent filament posts and so on.



For about 14¢ each, that is what I am expecting. LOL
I don't mind yellow incan... esp. if that simply means "warm."


----------



## 325addict (Sep 21, 2020)

WA1185 is a 9.6V bulb and can be run on 3 cells.



chillinn said:


> That is my understanding, also. 5A should be fine. McClicky's are nice also because they are easily found and don't cost a fortune. But something inside says to go as low resistance as possible, that would mean twisty zero rez, but I don't know I can find a ZRT. I don't understand why makers such as Oveready will only do limited runs, sell out, make profit, then leave money on the table by not producing more for the demand to have in stock available for sale. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> I can't remember the specs of WA1185. Does it run on two or three cells?


----------



## 325addict (Sep 21, 2020)

*HURRY! HURRY!*

The Tad Customs site will be offline at the end of this month, so you don't even have 10 days to order your parts... Tad has not so many parts left and when they're gone, they're gone. I just ordered for over $400,- on bulbs and adapters, also the ones for the SF M3 and M6!




chillinn said:


> This is the plan, pretty straight forward, hope to start soon to complete by early next year,
> 
> Lumens Factory Seraph M Series Modular Turbo Head,
> Tad Customs Halogen G4 bipin socket,
> ...


----------



## ma tumba (Sep 21, 2020)

325addict said:


> *HURRY! HURRY!*
> 
> The Tad Customs site will be offline at the end of this month, so you don't even have 10 days to order your parts... Tad has not so many parts left and when they're gone, they're gone. I just ordered for over $400,- on bulbs and adapters, also the ones for the SF M3 and M6!



where did you see that info? to me the site just says “dont order due to covid”


----------



## chillinn (Sep 21, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> where did you see that info? to me the site just says “dont order due to covid”



Confirmed, 



Tad Customs said:


> Due to Covid-19 the postal services have been suspended.
> 
> Please do not place order and please come back in a few weeks.



Been like that for some time.

325addict, spill it. What are you talking about?


----------



## chillinn (Sep 21, 2020)

In the meantime, what does the board think of these 




[*]Philips 417204, G4 Halogen, 20W 12V 250Lm 2800K

[*]Westinghouse WL06209, G4 Xenon, 20W 12V 300Lm 2900K

[*]Philips 232645 G4 Axial, 20W 12V 380Lm 3000K

[*]Sylvania 64425, G4 Halogen, 20W 12V 375Lm 2800K

[*]Eiko 49561, G4 Halogen, 35W 12V 650Lm 2800K 

[*]Philips 417105 GY6.35 Halogen 50W 12V 465Lm/700Lm 3000K

[*]Deezio, GY6.35 Halogen, 50W 12V 300/900Lm, 3000K 

[*]Standard, GY6.35 Halogen, 100W 12V 2000Lm ?K

[*]Ushio BC6398, GY6.35 Halogen, 100W 12V 2300Lm 3000K 

[*]Hikari (Higuchi) JC5057, GY6.35 Halogen, 100W 12V 2000Lm 2800K

A = W/V

So really I want amps, not watts, right? So the higher wattages are not as impressive as the lower wattages at 12V? No, that's not right. The higher the watts at 12V, the higher the amps.

I don't understand the T numbers, T3.5, T4... I thought G4 was G4...? What are these T numbers I see listed in lamp specs? Also seeing GY numbers, GY6.35, etc., I don't understand.

Edit: I take it that GY6.35 is not G4

Nope. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bi-pin_lamp_base

G4 has 0.65mm-0.75mm diameter pins 4mm apart.
G6.35 has 0.95mm-1.05mm diameter pins 6.35mm apart.
GY6.35 has 1.2mm–1.3mm diameter pins 6.35mm apart.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 22, 2020)

I had extensive email conversations with Tad and he told me he would shut down his site at the end of THIS month, but he was able to send to a limited number of countries, including the USA, UK and... the Netherlands!

A part of his email:

"[FONT=&quot]I no longer make bi pin adapters for Surefire or Maglite, so once the stock has been sold out I will close the business. I made these adapters since 2016, and since early this year the business has been shut down due to Covid-19. Until now I am able to ship to the USA, UK or a small number of countries. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Please visit my website for the details of bi-pin adapters and bulbs:
http://tadcustoms.com/flashlight.htm

This website will be closed by the end of this month (September). In the future I will only sell on my Ebay store (with higher price and shipping cost):[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.ebay.com/usr/t.customs
And once those adapters and bulbs in my stock are sold out I am not selling any more. It is too time consuming making these and it is getting difficult to source Xenon bulbs. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]So sadly, this may again be your last chance to buy these. I hope someone else in the future can make these." 

That is more than clear enough to me, I just ordered for $400,- + on goodies from him. Dozens of bulbs and a LOT of adapters for my M3, M6 and PR to bi-pin adapters... this is my LAST CHANCE![/FONT]



chillinn said:


> Confirmed,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chillinn (Sep 22, 2020)

325addict said:


> I had extensive email conversations with Tad and he told me he would shut down his site at the end of THIS month, but he was able to send to a limited number of countries, including the USA, UK and... the Netherlands!
> 
> A part of his email:
> 
> ...




Well, I have had about enough of the bad news. I can only hope for better news _soon_, and that we may look forward to the beginning of the end of incompetence, subterfuge, deception, xenophobia, intolerance, and death. (better? ok.)

Tad's product I call matchless, and the convenience and decent prices will be sorely missed. Let us hope, regardless, that Tad remains safe and healthy, and let's show our gratitude by cleaning out his remaining stock quickly, and continue to support him at his eBay store so that future incan explorers will have the necessary tools to run great lights.

Thank you, Tad, for being a bright spark in the darkness when nearly all other incan lights have been extinguished.

Long live fivemega and Lumens Factory!


----------



## archimedes (Sep 22, 2020)

A reminder, no political discussion in the open forum, thanks.


----------



## ma tumba (Sep 22, 2020)

@325addict thanks for the info. the ebay store you referred to has now zero items for sale, too bad


----------



## id30209 (Sep 22, 2020)

Tad’s webpage is still active for a few days. Order what you need/can!


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ma tumba (Sep 22, 2020)

id30209 said:


> Tad’s webpage is still active for a few days. Order what you need/can!
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



Is he shipping to Croatia? Dont see the list of available countries on the website


----------



## id30209 (Sep 22, 2020)

It’s available in Paypal when checkout. .
Or even better send him an email and he will sorted for you.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 22, 2020)

YES, just send him an email! He will answer quickly.



ma tumba said:


> Is he shipping to Croatia? Dont see the list of available countries on the website


----------



## 325addict (Sep 22, 2020)

I noticed that too. I think Tad will only move to his ebay-store after he closed his website. 



ma tumba said:


> @325addict thanks for the info. the ebay store you referred to has now zero items for sale, too bad


----------



## chillinn (Sep 24, 2020)

A moment of silence, please, for Tad Customs website. 

Thank you.


May we get back to it?



chillinn said:


> [*]Philips 417204, G4 Halogen, 20W 12V 250Lm 2800K
> 
> [*]Westinghouse WL06209, G4 Xenon, 20W 12V 300Lm 2900K
> 
> ...



I want to hear about lamps. Tell me what I am I looking for. What are the tell tale specs of what goes in the G4 socket (fivemega's and Tad's)? A couple different fivemega super lamps, of course... but what can we do on the cheap? Is there no point in searching for lamps?

Can I get to high lumens? Is 2000+Lm out of the question?


Also just want to add, but not detail reasons quite yet... probably not until December... Greenbean is a bloody saint, and I am not worthy.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 24, 2020)

2000+ Lumen is not out of the question: just look at FM's FM09, with his brilliant FM1909 bulb (11.5V / 5.5Amps if I remember correctly). Now THAT is raw power  
2200 Lumens according to FiveMega. 

But: I'll tell you a secret: less incan Lumens are also more than worthwile... I personally love the WA1274 and WA1166 bulbs!! These have around 700 Lumens or a bit more. And what about the IMR M6 from Lumens Factory? 1000 Lumens! I can tell you from experience: bloody brilliant! But also their HO-M3T (for a 2-cell li-ion setup) that just draws 2 Amps is a FIRM favorite of mine. This way, you will easily have over an hour of incan goodness per charge in a SF M6. 
But don't forget their simple Seraph SP-9 with an ES-9 "energy saving" reflector module in it. Unbelievable how much light a 7.6V / 0.85A bulb generates...



chillinn said:


> A moment of silence, please, for Tad Customs website.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## chillinn (Sep 24, 2020)

325addict said:


> 2000+ Lumen is not out of the question: just look at FM's FM09, with his brilliant FM1909 bulb (11.5V / 5.5Amps if I remember correctly). Now THAT is raw power
> 2200 Lumens according to FiveMega.



I was planning on getting 4 of those _FM1909_, but had no idea they were that bright! They're not cheap, and overdriving must take a toll on them. Some of the other cheaper lamps I listed were higher amp, but the advertised lumens is a lot less. 



325addict said:


> But: I'll tell you a secret: less incan Lumens are also more than worthwile... I personally love the WA1274 and WA1166 bulbs!! These have around 700 Lumens or a bit more.



That is still surprisingly bright. I think it is super fantastic that new Welch Allyn lamps can still be found.

I am going to get and dedicate a tackle box to this build, fill the drawer sections with something soft, label everything, and have a pair of lint free antistatic inspection gloves, a small bottle of alcohol, and lint free disposable wipes kept in there. I ordered Tad's halogen socket, but I also want to find fivemega's halogen socket... one for low beam, one for high, so there will be easy swapping in the dark between the two.



325addict said:


> And what about the IMR M6 from Lumens Factory? 1000 Lumens! I can tell you from experience: bloody brilliant!



Just found the product page and bookmarked it into my halogen lamps folder. Not cheap, but I am sure it is worth it, potted, and in my experience, LF lamps last.




325addict said:


> But also their HO-M3T (for a 2-cell li-ion setup) that just draws 2 Amps is a FIRM favorite of mine. This way, you will easily have over an hour of incan goodness per charge in a SF M6.



I'll need an 18650 dummy cell for this. 



325addict said:


> But don't forget their simple Seraph SP-9 with an ES-9 "energy saving" reflector module in it. Unbelievable how much light a 7.6V / 0.85A bulb generates...



That's a different flashlight, but Mark is practically giving them away. It is not on any physical list of mine, but has always been on my virtual list. Very attractive P60 flashlight, and SP9 will run 2x AA with a 3V R30 lamp assembly (if they can be found).

Thanks 325addict... this is good stuff. But I was hoping for a way to find unknown lamps, hopefully bargains. I want to explore, discover something, and enthusiastically inform the board, "hey, guess what I found?! A 12V 500W 20,000Lm G4!!! Only lasts 2 minutes, but it's just 10¢" Unlikely, but you get the idea. Most of the lamps I linked above have higher amp specs than FM1909, but the advertised brightnesses are not nearly as impressive. 

What makes a lamp bright if not amps? What idea could I have, just looking at advertised 12V G4 bipin halogen specs on product pages, of what that lamp will do? I thought just looking for higher watts, thus higher amps, would get me there, though at 50W+ that tends to get into GY6.35 sizes. 

There is something elusive to me about what lamps are going to be impressively bright. Is it that one must over drive just enough, but not too much? FM1909 at 11.5V seems odd in that... I challenge anyone to find another 11.5V G4 lamp. In that range, they're all listed as 12V. I think fivemega gets his own custom lamps. That must be how he got FM1909, thus the FM in the name. I never thought it was a radio tuned to 190.9Mhz.


----------



## ma tumba (Sep 24, 2020)

I have found, by trial and error, that the minimum incand “search light” config for me is a 50mm reflector with at least 20W bulb in it. which is between 600 and 800lm, I guess. I would prefer twice than that, so I am looking forward to having a 1909 setup one day.

But the cost of such a setup would probably exceed $200 which is not that much less than a FF05 ($299) which is a massively more powerful AND power efficient light. And the happy owners say that the tint is fantastic.

So I am torn at the moment


----------



## chillinn (Sep 24, 2020)

ma tumba said:


> But the cost of such a setup would probably exceed $200...



I priced it out with all new parts with what is available (and I love that all parts are available to complete the thing... see my thread starter to see the part list) at $253 pre shipping with 4 FM1909 lamps.... but that price is without the cells, and with a Seraph tail cap and z41 twisty switch only costing total about $20. I assume everyone else wants to spend a lot more on the tail cap and switch.



ma tumba said:


> which is not that much less than a FF05 ($299) which is a massively more powerful AND power efficient light. And the happy owners say that the tint is fantastic.



There is a pink 500Lm LED zoomie called FF05, and that just can't be it, so you're going to have to spell it out longhand, please, to let me know what you are referring to. I assume it is LED? See no practical difference between LED and incan lumens?


Noticed fivemega sells G6.35 lamps. So there is a G6.35 bipin socket? I bet that is only for Mag or a fivemega special host, and won't fit in M size turbo heads.


----------



## ma tumba (Sep 24, 2020)

FF5 is a 10000lm HID made by firefoxes(?)


----------



## chillinn (Sep 24, 2020)

Thank you, I was drooling over that in a new thread that led me to older threads for the FF4 & FF3. Still incan. I approve. 

I think the practical difference, beyond lumens and runtime, is durability. You could beat a bison to death with an M (please don't do that!), and it should still fire without issue. I don't think an FF5 will withstand being dropped.


----------



## 325addict (Sep 25, 2020)

You should take ONE thing into consideration when overdriving bulbs: their life @ spec. There's NO WAY of overdriving the WA1166 (11.6V / 1.97A) much as these are rated for only 20 hours, on the other hand, the WA1164 (6V / 3.28A) has 2500h(!) life @spec and can be massively overdriven.



chillinn said:


> I was planning on getting 4 of those _FM1909_, but had no idea they were that bright! They're not cheap, and overdriving must take a toll on them. Some of the other cheaper lamps I listed were higher amp, but the advertised lumens is a lot less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## konifans (Sep 27, 2020)

chillinn said:


> Been reading old Lumens Factory threads. Wow the complaints about the BK anodizing on the LF turbo head. Poor Mark. I just want something that works, and I am pretty pleased the parts are still available. Generally, when in use, you can't really see the flashlight itself, just its beam.



I read this thread, and I ordered this turbo head, and I am going to return it. 
There are a few problems I do not like:

1. The beam does not focus, I guess you need to use washers
2. Sharp edges - very sharp and that may cut your fingers
3. Uncoated lens

If you have a Surefire KT4 there is no reason to buy this one. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yKJegt68nE92LWHMYbEdlr6ww7Hc-HMn/view?usp=sharing


----------



## konifans (Sep 27, 2020)

It is 2020 and for super bright incandescent I still think that this one is the solution of everything, if you accept that it is made in China (just same as Lumens Factory). However it is discontinued and very hard to find one these days. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?462537-Magic-Scorpion-Transformers-(12V-50W)


----------



## chillinn (Oct 12, 2020)

konifans said:


> If you have a Surefire KT4 there is no reason to buy this one.



I did not have a hope, but Greenbean offered me a Leef KT4 build and I jumped on it. The only reason I'd get the LF Turbo head is because it is very reasonably priced... to test out cheaper unknown lamps before using in the KT4. If a lamp is going to explode, I'd rather it be in the less expensive head I can easily replace.




konifans said:


>



That flashlight really great, G6.35 ready! thx for posting. 
Magic Scorpion Transformers 12V/50W noted.

Apparently there is a "Fancier Version" in 24V/250W !!


----------



## chillinn (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't see how I can take any beam shots. I can't hold the "camera" steady while holding the light. But Greenbean's Leef/KT4 build arrived, and I took a couple snaps before the sun went down... next to what were previously my largest lights.










The build is just immaculate, and Greenbean included all kinds of things, lamps, cells, shims, extra tail cap, I am overwhelmed. From here on, I am going to call it, "The Greenbean" in his honor. I'll need to get a Pelican for it, and I can't get that for a month or two. I need to get one of RPM's smooth Ti bezels when I can afford to, and then find someone who can get the crenellated bezel off and install it (no vice's or strap wrenches here). More importantly, I need to learn how to focus lamps. This thing is incredible, and my face is in pain from smiling for the last hour and a half. I have surely been blessed.


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 13, 2020)

Your to kind, 

Lol....

I’m just thankful someone who appreciates it for what it is has it now and can use it and enjoy it.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 13, 2020)

You were right. Shoots forever... lights up everything away over there and everything on the way, across either side of the creek here. I tried to take some beam shots, but nothing comes out.


----------



## 325addict (Oct 14, 2020)

At least you were able to upload pictures ;-)
I could take nice pictures of such things as beamshots, as I know how to operate a camera in manual, but... then I have nice pics which I cannot upload here :-( 



chillinn said:


> You were right. Shoots forever... lights up everything away over there and everything on the way, across either side of the creek here. I tried to take some beam shots, but nothing comes out.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 15, 2020)

What is the focus theory with G4 bipins? What is the object in setting the lamp in the socket to have the lamp focused for the reflector?


----------



## ma tumba (Oct 15, 2020)

chillinn said:


> What is the focus theory with G4 bipins? What is the object in setting the lamp in the socket to have the lamp focused for the reflector?



There is a certain point within a reflector, on the axis. If you place a tiny source of light to this point, all the rays will be reflected so that they leave the flashlight as a tight beam, all parallel. 

If you move the source out of this point, the beam would get not tight.

You can find this point by trial and error setting the bulb more or less deep into the socket


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 15, 2020)

I would say find somebody who can hopefully send you an MN20 or 21 bulb even if it’s blown it gives you the point of reference of the filament. 


That’s what I did to focus the WA1185 bulb,


----------



## chillinn (Oct 21, 2020)

Another attempt at a beam shot. The iPad Mini camera is pretty decent for auto snaps, but not for trying to show a beam in the dark. There may be exposure control I haven't discovered yet. I monkied with the image a little afterwards, so the colors are not accurate.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 29, 2020)

I have left the WA1185 in the fivemega socket because it is perfectly focused (no shim, sits up in the socket a little), and installed a FM1909 in the Tad socket deep as it will go, and I am trying to focus the thing. I held the sockets next to each other so the filaments line up, and I can see the amount I need to shim / / <--- about that much. I thought I shimmed it pretty close that amount, but the beam against the wall looks like a cat's eye. Pulled the shims and looked again, and beam profile is more round, but not focused. Put all the shims on and more cat's eye. Been trial and erring with different combinations of thinest shim, slowing adding thin shims and checking, for over an hour, and I'm no closer... and I am getting tired from all the concentration. The problem is... I can't tell from checking if I am getting warmer or colder, if I need to lower the filament or raise the filament... I can only see that it is wrong. But I suppose I have learned that if the filament is too low in the reflector, there is a cat's eye or football shape effect to the hotspot against a wall, and if the filament is too high in the reflector, the hotspot is rounder, but blurry. Taking a break.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 30, 2020)

What I have figured is that lamps they put the gas in on top and leave a pointy tip do not focus as well as lamps filled from the pin side. As best I can, I got the FM1909 focused, and it is damn bright. The beam is tight but not as precisely collimated as with the WA1185. Early this morning i was swapping sockets, walking out to the dock, scanning the shore of the creek and walking back in to swap the socket and start back out again. This flashlight is incredible.

I was thinking also... a Leef 3x18650 can holld 6x18350 cells. Are there any really really bright 24V G4 lamps? I see 24V G4 lamps, but at half an amp.


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 30, 2020)

Hmm, 

Can you remove the FM holder from the KT4 and NOT move the bulb but us it as a “reference” 

Well maybe not as the reflectors aren’t the same. 

Do you have an already Lumens Factory bulb with the filament intact, (not that it matters) 

I would use it as a reference, heck even send an email to Mark and ask if he would let you pay for postage and send you a blown bulb so you could use the element location as a reference.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 30, 2020)

Greenbean said:


> Hmm,
> 
> Can you remove the FM holder from the KT4 and NOT move the bulb but us it as a “reference”



That is what I have done. The WA1185 is still in the socket. I am swapping the fivemega socket with WA1185 intact with a Tad Customs socket with FM1909, and back again. I'm not sure what other reflector there is, and I do not (yet) have a Lumens Factory turbohead lamp, but I will probably get an IMR-M6. Outside I can tell how close the focus is, because the moisture in the air reveals the beam. I got the FM1909 is pretty close... I was being picky with the wall profile, but the choice with FM1909 is between a tight cat's eye, a round star with a hole in the middle, or a blurry broken circle. I choose cat's eye, which spreads out to oblong oval at distance. Drop in the fivemega socket with WA1185, back to a perfectly tight beam.


----------

